# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  كاميرا فيديو Globalmediapro UV510A

## فهمي سامر

*كاميرا فيديو HD-SDI من Globalmediapro UV510A-12-ST ، HDMI ، IP PTZ*
*
*
*Globalmediapro UV510A-12-ST HD-SDI, HDMI, IP PTZ Video Camera
*
*
إن Globalmediapro UV510A عبارة عن كاميرا PTZ عالية الجودة بجودة الاستوديو تدعم HD-SDI وتدفق IP. 
*
*تم تجهيز الكاميرا بعدسة تكبير بصري 12x*
*
*
*للشراء عبر الرابط التالي*
*https://www.globalmediapro.com/dp/A2...-Video-Camera/*
*
*
*
*
*The Globalmediapro UV510A is a Full HD studio quality PTZ camera supporting HD-SDI and IP streaming. The camera is equipped with 12x optical zoom lens*
*
*

**

----------

